# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Any Update on WinCo?

## SoonerVIC

Just wondering if anyone has any new information on when WinCo may start construction & open in Moore?  News about them has been kind of quiet for a while and I'm anxious to have another grocery choice here.

----------


## jn1780

> Just wondering if anyone has any new information on when WinCo may start construction & open in Moore?  News about them has been kind of quiet for a while and I'm anxious to have another grocery choice here.


It won't start until they get all of the other properties around the metro ready to go.

----------


## Pete

Right.

I think they are waiting to complete the purchase on the Penn & Memorial location, then they'll own all 4 sites and probably do them all somewhat simultaneously.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Pete do you have any updates on what they are doing at the moment? Have they ran into any trouble or problems somewhere?

----------


## Pete

No, I think there is just a bunch of site work being done at Memorial & Penn and they won't close on the property until that is done.

Then we should see some action.

----------


## Plutonic Panda

Awesome! Hopefully they'll all be under construction by the end of the year.

----------


## Dafonso7

I haven't heard from them? I wonder just curious for how long planning to building?

----------


## Dafonso7

I want you check up website and tell them reading about this.

http://www.dentonrc.com/local-news/l...ity-coming.ece

----------


## seaofchange

WinCo finally got their building permit for Moore yesterday.

----------


## Roger S

Awesome... The At Home opened up recently. Can't wait to checkout WinCo!

----------


## seaofchange

> Awesome... The At Home opened up recently. Can't wait to checkout WinCo!


I'm really excited! Mainly because I live in the area right behind the Hideaway/new Dominos (going into the old day care) and can easily ride my bike to get some groceries at the WinCo in a matter of a few minutes. It would probably take longer for me to get in my car and get there than it would to bike or walk. Haha.

----------


## SoonerVIC

> WinCo finally got their building permit for Moore yesterday.


Hooray!!   :Cool:

----------


## roci28

Have they also got the building permit for 39th and I44 yet?

----------


## Pete

> Have they also got the building permit for 39th and I44 yet?


Have not filed yet.

----------


## Robert_M

Posted this in the main thread in the Retail and Services but since it is specifically for this store and ties to what Pete said I copied it here.

Plans are out to bid for General Contractors on the Moore location for the middle of July. Listed as 85,000 square feet with the address of 755 SW 19th Street, Moore, OK 73160. Construction could start around late August and be complete sometime around the end of winter beginning of spring next year.

----------


## Roger S

Making progress on this location.

image.jpeg

----------


## Brett

Good to see that ground has finally been broken for WinCo.

----------


## Pete

39th & Portland hasn't quite started yet.  Believe they are still waiting for thier building permit to be issued.

----------


## Roger S

Odd... That picture views perfectly on my iphone and rotated 90 degrees on my PC.

----------


## turnpup

^^^^^

I'm having the same issues with some of the pictures I post. Maybe Pete can give us a tutorial on how to fix that.

----------


## tfvc.org

The phone probably sees the rotation data in the exif on the pic, the pc does not.  



> EXIF  this group of metadata is encoded in 12,278 bytes (12.0k)
> Make	Apple
> Camera Model Name	iPhone 4S
> *Orientation	Rotate 90 CW*
> Software	9.3.5
> Modify Date	2016:09:10 15:44:05
> 21 hours, 42 minutes, 6 seconds ago
> Y Cb Cr Positioning	Centered
> Exposure Time	1/1842
> ...

----------


## seaofchange

Projected opening date for the Moore location has been set - May 25th.

----------


## Tavia

I spoke with an employee yesterday that is in town for training, the store will open May 25th.

----------


## u50254082

If the initial crowds are indicative of anything, then this Winco was very much needed in Moore. I tried to go late at night on opening day and it was packed packed packed. It seems like the Winco delivery trucks are just rolling in one after another, hour after hour.

Haven't had a chance to peruse all the aisles yet for "typical" grocery shopping, but the selection looks good.

My hope is that this makes Wal-mart actually try to compete when it comes to grocery selection now. Both stores seem to be within a few cents of each other on prices of dry goods (again from my very brief first visit), so it would be nice to get some competitive market forces in play for once.

One thing that struck me as new/odd is that I'm finally seeing the back side of all those strip mall stores that face 19th street. I stepped outside of Winco and for a minute forgot where I was because everything looked different than how I usually view Moore/19th st.

----------


## jstaylor62

I'd like to see just what the sales impact to Wal-Mart is the first couple of months. I've noticed a significant drop in the number of cars in the Wal-Mart parking. Any normal business would adjust to the competition  ... but not Wal-Mart and certainly not that particular store. They've been there so long they've gotten a sense of entitlement.

----------


## brian72

I don't know if this has been posted, but Walmart will not price match on Winco products.  That's what I've been told.

----------


## stile99

Does Walmart price match on anyone's store brand?  For that matter, does Walmart even carry it in the first place?  I don't think it's so much a 'will not' price match, but a 'can not' because it's not available.  One of Target's brands is Market Pantry, and I bet Walmart won't price match them either.

----------


## jompster

Since I've left The Beast (Walmart) ten years ago, they've apparently given store managers the final authority on who they will or will not price match.  But it's always been their policy to not match prices on competitors' store brands.  Price matching must be on the same item (brand, size, etc.) and they will not honor percent-off ads.

----------


## d-usa

Yeah, it's always been that way.  It has to be the same brand/size/everything, you can't use price match to have Walmart sell you a Samsung TV for $X just because Target sells a Phillips TV for $X.  Walmart will start matching Market Pantry and other store brands as soon as Walmart starts carrying them.

----------


## Pete

^

It's exactly why price matching usually doesn't mean much apart from catchy advertising.

----------


## jerrywall

Price matching is a mixed bag.  There are arguments that it's ultimately negative for consumers, although you're nuts to not take advantage of it.  Lots of manufacturers have started implementing MAP (minimum advertised price) policies to try to stop the pricing wars.  That's why you see more and more "add to the cart to view the pricing" messages.  Amazon is notorious for having bots that crawl their competitor's sites to always make sure they're the cheapest, and at the same time those sites keep trying to come up with hurdles to prevent Amazon's bots from being able to harvest prices.

----------


## OKCDrummer77

> ^
> 
> It's exactly why price matching usually doesn't mean much apart from catchy advertising.


I think the same thing applies to car dealers who claim "if you can find a better deal, we'll just give you the car!"

----------


## terryinokc

Not specific to Moore..but I was in the Wal Mart at NW EXP and Council a couple of weeks ago.  Had about 12 items separated on the checkout to be price matched with a Homeland ad in hand.  
Cashier said they don't do any price match any more....these were all name brand items.  Not sure if this is on a store by store basis or not.  She actually told me to go to Homeland to get the items at a better price.

----------


## Roger S

> Not specific to Moore..but I was in the Wal Mart at NW EXP and Council a couple of weeks ago.  Had about 12 items separated on the checkout to be price matched with a Homeland ad in hand.  
> Cashier said they don't do any price match any more....these were all name brand items.  Not sure if this is on a store by store basis or not.  She actually told me to go to Homeland to get the items at a better price.


I think this is happening everywhere.... The Walmart in Ardmore is no longer price matching.

----------


## jstaylor62

Since WinCo opened in Moore, the SuperWalmart on 19th street is making ZERO effort to compete on the grocery side. I used to go Wal-Mart several times a week. Now since WinCo opened, I go maybe three-four times a month. Each trip I walk through the grocery side and compare prices. WinCo is lower on virtually everything I check that I buy often. 

But Crest is a different matter. They are actually trying to compete with WinCo on many items.

----------


## hfry

Hey Pete I think they started some sitework on the penn and memorial location. I remember someone saying they had to sort through some  drainage issues and it looks like right now they're starting with that.

----------


## Pete

> Hey Pete I think they started some sitework on the penn and memorial location. I remember someone saying they had to sort through some  drainage issues and it looks like right now they're starting with that.


Yes, thanks.

I need to get out there with my drone...  It's on my list!

----------

